# Hybrid



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

After watching byudzai's Thread rivals about the Black mamba, I remember how awesome it was and it made me think of my other favorite no tie band attachment methods. Metro's slot method was one at the top
























. Then I had an idea to marry them and I came up with this. I had to cut something out immediately! It was very rushed and I butchered it a little, but it works. I need to tweak it a little.








The bands are meant to wrap around the outside for ttf.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I made a beefier version of it. Wider forks for deeper band slots.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Play around with it some more tomorrow.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Mighty fine big brain action going on in Orlando!

You on a roll, Arni!!!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks man I'm gonna clean it up tomorrow and pay strings with it some more.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Sweet! Why not try and pull back on the bands instead of wrapping them over? My biggest complaint about that is the bands are alway messy after a shot and I have to realign them.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I love stuff like this. Keep up the good work and keep us posted buddy. Awesome work bro


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice !! 
thanks for showing


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Sweet! Why not try and pull back on the bands instead of wrapping them over? My biggest complaint about that is the bands are alway messy after a shot and I have to realign them.


I think your right. I will do.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Worked on another one today. I really like this design for ott!
View attachment 79623
View attachment 79628
View attachment 79629


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1429740194.690615.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

That looks great!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

looking good man! yeah, along the lines of what metro said, I like the bands coming out the sides of the forks because it makes it easier to gather them up for the next shot. also would give you a little more real estate for the keeper slot.

I dig bands coming flush over the sides of the forks because I'm a devout lollipop-stick aimer and like to be able to sight right down the top band/tube to the target. could never make peace with my SPS because I can't get that clean sight picture.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the input and support. Byudzai, agree with what you and Metro said. I have more work to do on both designs, but so for I love the ott. I'm an ott side shooter. I have had the best consistency with ttf, although I am getting better when I pull out my target sniper. I will keep everyone updated with future developments.


----------

